# New Canon 5D Mark III rumor



## awinphoto (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont know how long it will stay on youtube, but here is a link to a "preview" of the Canon 5d mark III... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7_7W8E-bi8

Camera looks the same as the current 5D mark II but with a Mark III badge... claims to have 45 pt AF, 8 FPS, digic 5, 28.1 MP, 50-12800 ISO... Interesting except for the ISO kinda sounds iffy to be lower than the Mark II. Nicely done but short clips of the camera and too similar to the Mark II sounds off to me... Claims to be coming soon in the fall... No mention of video... anyways enjoy and it'll be interesting to read the reply's haha.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2011)

8 FPS in a FF non-1-series? Too many AF points to fit Canon's strategy? I declare shenanigans.


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 8, 2011)

I am waiting so eagerly for this item that I am ready to watch such fakes , but I don't like this fake commercial, it's just too fast.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 8, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> I am waiting so eagerly for this item that I am ready to watch such fakes , but I don't like this fake commercial, it's just too fast.



That's what I thought... I had to pause it when certain clips came up so I can see if i can see any new buttons or not... Looked identical to mark II other than the badge and the "features"... I hope the coming this fall thing is true though...


----------



## bvukich (Jul 8, 2011)

Is this an overly dramatic fake... almost certainly.

Still fun though. That's why we're all here after all, rumors.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 8, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Is this an overly dramatic fake... almost certainly.
> 
> Still fun though. That's why we're all here after all, rumors.



I want to think the same thing, but that said when the leaked images of the 7d came out a few years ago I was certain they were fake... I was wrong so I dont know what to believe now... Plus apple is good at leaking stuff if not anything but to guage peoples reactions, maybe this is canon's way to guage our reaction? Or im overthinking canon haha. ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 8, 2011)

It's all still photos, (a video would be much harder to fake) It's a 5DII. The Extra I has been photoshopped in. No lock on the mode dial? No improvements like a video/still photo switch that's on all the newer canons??


----------



## unfocused (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, if you plug the description into Google Translate you get: "Fictitious advertising - ÃœBA project during the June / July 2011 with Anton"

You think that might be a hint?

The giveaway for me was promoting the "Digic V Processor." Nobody but techno geeks cares about what number a processor is or even if a camera has a new processor.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh well it was fun while it lasted... they put a fair amount of work into creating that so kudos for them for their creativity...


----------



## NXT1000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Why call New canon rumor,not old canon rumor, just like the thousands and one before it. 
One word, Baloney.


----------



## pedro (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: It is a fake, beneath the screen it says: project with...June/July 2011*

nt


----------



## RichFisher (Jul 9, 2011)

*Left most I in Mark III has been added *

I froze the frame that shows the Mark III badge. If you look carefully and compare the left most I to the word MARK and the right two I's, the left most I is much brighter and solid texture while the other letters are faded and have texture. See attachement

Definitely a fake - QED or perhaps I should say EMDW (Elementary My Dear Watson!)


----------



## kirillica (Jul 10, 2011)

> of course a fake ;-) was a school project...
> dominikwoerner 19 hours ago 2


----------



## chuckjr (Jul 11, 2011)

My hopes were up for a hot second...and then the vid said 45 cross points - yeah right. They were describing an improved 1Ds


----------



## Macadameane (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought it was funny that it was "showcased" with the 50 1.2L . Have the lens and love it, but doubt it would be used in this kind of announcement.

Either way, the original uploader said it was fake and that he did it for a school project.


----------



## leGreve (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope they'll come out with something soon... Basicly I've decided that I don't need a new still camera, but I do need something better than the 5D's video (honestly... it's good for it's build, but really not good when one starts to think in terms of professionality).

So Canon... if you do read this. Please don't give me a reason to stop investing in your gear, cause that's what is about to happen. The Sony FS100 is looking very appealing right now when Canon hasn't even announced a mk III, and if I pull the trigger on that, I wont look back. Really can't be bothered to wait around for this...

Oh, and please do make sure that we get 4:2:2 atleast, remove rolling shutter, aliasing and boost that framerate to 60 atleast. Forget about the pixel race... As a full time commercial photographer, I don't really care anymore. Crist, we're shooting adverts on old Phase One backs with 6 mp on old Sinars and it looks smashing.


----------



## reddust (Jul 19, 2011)

I honestly doubt it is real. But I am tired of waiting for the Mark II. Instead, I bought the 50D earlier this year. I know it is odd to get a APSC body while waiting for a full frame. But the cash that I have saved can use for lens upgrade.


----------



## bikersbeard (Jul 19, 2011)

It looks like nikon are announcing 2 new FX camera bodies in late august ( prob the D4 and D800 ) wont even bother asking about the 5DIII, looks like next summer from some rumors, but then thats what they are... rumors, could be longer could be earlier, i cant see canon bringing out the 5DIII before the 1DsIV though.. :-(


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 19, 2011)

bikersbeard said:


> It looks like nikon are announcing 2 new FX camera bodies in late august ( prob the D4 and D800 ) wont even bother asking about the 5DIII, looks like next summer from some rumors, but then thats what they are... rumors, could be longer could be earlier, i cant see canon bringing out the 5DIII before the 1DsIV though.. :-(



Just to play devils advocate... people blamed the 5d mark II for killing sales for the 1Ds being the same MP and a fraction of the cost... Couldn't Canon look at that... release the 5D M3 FIRST, let the mad rush and demand die off, then bring out a much superior 1Ds flagship and rake up the sales on the flagship? That way instead of people compromising on the 5d and killing 1ds sales, each can have their own hype, have separation between the two, and have people "upgrade" and or "splurge" on the 1ds? Just saying


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 19, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> Just to play devils advocate... people blamed the 5d mark II for killing sales for the 1Ds being the same MP and a fraction of the cost... Couldn't Canon look at that... release the 5D M3 FIRST, let the mad rush and demand die off, then bring out a much superior 1Ds flagship and rake up the sales on the flagship? That way instead of people compromising on the 5d and killing 1ds sales, each can have their own hype, have separation between the two, and have people "upgrade" and or "splurge" on the 1ds? Just saying



For doing so it means they will have to delay the 1DsIV further, and with an improved 5DIII being sold much cheaper than the 1DsIII would look strange, even if we consider the 1Ds is a pro body. 

I can see 2 options for differentiating enough the 2 cameras without damage :

(1) Either decrease the price of the 1Ds series if it won't give much innovation. I mean, for the current specs, the 1Ds price is ok, but once these cameras continue to improve as expected but with the same gap between each other, the difference of these cameras will start to feel smaller. And we know that the 5DIII needs to improve a lot due to competition. Cameras do improve and decrease in prices at some point, and now they have Sony as an extra enemy, Canon have to react. 

(2) BUT.... they can still give innovation, by finally producing the first high res and fast FF camera. If this happens, surely they can continue to sell it at the same usual price. Who knows, maybe they use a square sensor. At first, when some posters claimed a 36x36 sensor, I said that it won't fit to cover the EF lenses. If they were to cover the EF lenses, a person who wanted to shoot landscape, would have a smaller sensor area compared to the traditional 36x24 sensor in landscape orientation which translates into lower quality. But what about if they really make it 36x36 with some wasted area in the corners. The photographer can decide before or after the shot to crop (in-camera) either orientation and will still be using the same sensor area as the traditional sensors. But maybe I am dreaming and this is too expensive if we consider we are wasting sensor area. After all they have to leave something out, so that they can add it on the 1DsV 

I think they will just go for the high res and fast camera route with same pricing. Something else I forgot to mention, we might also see a different resolution between these cameras.


----------



## bornshooter (Jul 19, 2011)

one things for sure when canon bring out the 5d3 they will make a fortune im waiting patiently but come on canon i wanna treat myself for xmas i dont care about more mega pixels i just want a great focus system and full weather sealing and ill be a happy shooter


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 19, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> bikersbeard said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like nikon are announcing 2 new FX camera bodies in late august ( prob the D4 and D800 ) wont even bother asking about the 5DIII, looks like next summer from some rumors, but then thats what they are... rumors, could be longer could be earlier, i cant see canon bringing out the 5DIII before the 1DsIV though.. :-(
> ...


I expect that it would work backwards from what you've plotted out: People tend to buy what's on the market. People waiting for a 1D/1Ds series camera would be more likely to ditch it for a 5D series body if that 5D was a leap ahead of the current 1D series body for their purposes, and when the 1D/1Ds series body finally released they would have no budget for it or simply wouldn't think it worth another upgrade. Likewise, buying the 5D would represent a step ahead for many whereas waiting for a 1D would leave them with the same old camera and no sign of a future update - consider that Canon doesn't announce camera models long ahead of time, announcing when they have stock at hand, in reverse of Nikon who typically announce long ahead of time which allows people to plan their future purchases.

People who actually need 1D/1Ds series features are going to buy it regardless, for the same reason they aren't to be so likely to stop using a 1D for a 5D (people whose shoots are AF- and burst-heavy, sports and journos for example) but you might get some people buying upwards to a 1D/1Ds considering how old the 5D Mark II is starting to look. It doesn't work the other way though, because nobody would wait out the 1D/1Ds launch for a new 5D unless price was the limiting factor, as it will be for most folks, in which case there was never any chance of them buying a 1D/1Ds in any case. Given how big the price difference is between cameras, I think cases of people jumping across the divide from one system to another are a rare case, but when it does happen it probably is a case of jumping down from the 1D to the 5D - so release the 1D/1Ds first so that doesn't happen.


----------



## MichaelRobert (Jul 20, 2011)

I love dreamers :
Cant wait for the real thing to be out though


----------

